# Recession and visa processing time



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi guys

There's been quite a few threads lately about the debt crisis. I was wondering if the slowing down of the economy in Australia will have any bearing on the time for processing visa applications.

With the whole global insecurity, it is logical that some sectors will suffer more than others. The financial sector might be harder hit than the IT sector for example. This might lead to an increase in unemployment rate hence making it more difficult for new migrants to find jobs. Also, with the pressure on the Australian dollar, there can also be a rise in the inflation rate.

I'm sorry to sound so gloomy but I'm waiting for my CO to be allocated for y 175 visa and there are many new concerns that are arising with this whole financial crisis.

For those of you who are in Australia already, are there some 'inside' information that you would like to share on some of the issues we need to be aware of? That will be of a great help to people like me who are waiting to make the move

Thanks a mil
Parwez


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Parwez, 

I'm posting as much info as I can about the economy (see some of my posts yesterday) with links to places that you can check on the economy. Keep an eye on Aussie newspapers online since the major ones are all online now. 

It's thought that interest rates may still come down, and our economy is more stable than the UK and USA right now but no-one can predict what's going to happen next. 

The USA share market fell on thoughts that they're going into a recession whereas some papers think they are already there and so are other countries. 

Depending on where you are moving from and to in Australia, you have the opportunity to take advantage of a low Australia dollar so getting a good exchange rate, and some cheap property. For the first time in about 4 years of looking at the Aussie property market we're being offered undervalued property in Sydney. 

Make sure you have your budgets set and enough money to see you through any tough times (here or where you are now).

Regards,
Karen


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Hi Parwez,
> 
> I'm posting as much info as I can about the economy (see some of my posts yesterday) with links to places that you can check on the economy. Keep an eye on Aussie newspapers online since the major ones are all online now.
> 
> ...


Thanks Karen. That reply was most helpful. I've been through some of your posts on the state of the economy. It's true there's a lot of uncertainty around but Australia still seems relatively safe. The USA and UK seem to be hit harder. 

Good shout about the property prices and low exchange rate. It's always better to look at the positive side. I've already opened an AUD account with the money I was keeping for the move and the low exchange rate allowed me to get much more for my money. So all is not gloom and doom with the financial crisis 

I'm coming from Mauritius and I'm following the financial situation closely. At the end of the day though, we've already decided to make the move. If our visa is approved and we manage to get a decent job in Australia, there's no stopping up getting there. 

All the best with everything
Ciao


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Companies in India have already started sacking the staff. Jet airways has sacked close to 850 people and about 1100 are to follow. Wipro, SAP labs, lots of companies are sacking employees. Since a lot of Software giants and BPOs in India get business from the US and UK, they are facing downfall in the business.. I dont understand all this.. Its all so sad


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> Companies in India have already started sacking the staff. Jet airways has sacked close to 850 people and about 1100 are to follow. Wipro, SAP labs, lots of companies are sacking employees. Since a lot of Software giants and BPOs in India get business from the US and UK, they are facing downfall in the business.. I dont understand all this.. Its all so sad


Sometimes losing a job can be the best thing that ever happens to you, even though it doesn't seem like it at the time. 

Locally there have been a few job losses, my husband was one of them but he was starting up his own business anyway.


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

It is indeed terrible. That's the type of financial crisis that we see happening once in a lifetime, if we are unlucky... The real effects of the crisis cannot be determined because everything is so interconnected and there are so many global ripple effects.

We are lucky in the sense that Australia seems to have a strong economy and though economic growth will decrease, no one is predicting a recession for Australia. I really feel for all those people who are suffering from this economic crisis. Mismanagement, speculation and all that jazz are responsible for all of that. It will just widen the gap between the very rich and the working class and poor people...long story...Let me not get into that.

Do you guys know if the processing time for visas will be affected? I mean, Australia might decide to hold things up for a while, consolidate what they already have and then move forward. Has anyone read or come across anything on that subject?

Thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, 7 yrs back i lost my job because my then employee almost pulled me in his company and then decided that he could not afford me, and kicked me out , had that not happened, i wud hv nvr started on my own.. i owe it to tht guy.

but is the job mkt being affected there too? I thought OZ was a safe zone, away from all the political drama and they dont let their economy get affected by the rest of the world's ups or downs..


----------



## marcusb (Oct 6, 2008)

Australian economy is following the same processes a little slower than UK / USA, but there is a downturn coming. Even though Aussie banks arent overexposed to risk and consumer debt isnt high:
- the demand and prices for raw materials is slowing so the mining boom is less than expected.
- everyone is losing money and confidence on the stockmarket and so spending less money
- retail sales are down which is why rudd is trying to give people money to spend
- NSW is bankrupt so even though federal government is going to spend alot on public works to stimulate economy, nsw govt is cutting costs wherever possible.
It will be a recession and it will become more apparent in the next few months but its not a major problem yet. Nothing like it was in Australia in late 80's or in UK in early 90's.

BUT the good news is that as of now there is no major job losses. If they come, then things will turn sour.

AND of course I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## sim (May 10, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> but is the job mkt being affected there too? I thought OZ was a safe zone, away from all the political drama and they dont let their economy get affected by the rest of the world's ups or downs..


There is no such thing as a safe zone in today's global economy.

For one view of the IT job market in Australia, see iTWire - IT&T jobs in free fall: new report


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

That is bad news. Really bad news! Lets just hope we are all wrong here and things look better pretty soon. I mean, how bad will it be to get the PR visa and then struggle to find a decent job! And that article on the IT sector is a blow... I thought the IT sector was doing pretty well there...Need to get my facts right before making the move... so many new considerations with that financial crisis...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I wouldn't hold out too much hope for things getting better soon. If you watch the US markets they are certainly not sure that the worst is over, and as others have mentioned this does have a knock on affect everywhere. 

If the absolute worst happens be prepared to take any job you can when you get here. Perhaps make sure that you have more money than you think you need just in case it takes longer to find a job. Keep an eye on the job market since that will give you an good idea too. 

Then if it's not the absolute worst you'll be in the money and having fun 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## sim (May 10, 2008)

Amidst all the negative news we're seeing - and will continue to see - it's also worth keeping in mind that even during the worst of times, companies are still hiring people. The economy, even during a slowdown, doesn't stop altogether. 

Landing a job during a recession (if and when Australia joins that club) might be more difficult, but it's not impossible - you just need to be better than all the other applicants. A little bit more competition, that's all.


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for putting a bit of perspective on all the negative aspects of the financial crisis. Very sensible advice and info from Karen and Sim.
It'll probably going to be a case of lowering our expectations for landing a job. Personally I don't expect to start at the same level that I am now but I was not willing to take entry-level positions also in my field. Now with all the uncertainty and slowing down of the economy, I'll gladly start over again in my field or even some other related field if that's what it takes to get to Australia. I mean, there's so much more to living in Australia than just hassling about the 'status' of a job...As long as the job feeds the family, I'll be happy. It won't be the first time I start over  Had to do it a few years back when I decided to move to Mauritius from South Africa...

Thanks for all the advise guys. Excellent info, as usual.
Good luck in whatever you are doing
Ciao


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

even i thought that aussie aconomy was a bit insulated from the rest of the world..but that report was an eyeopener for me.


----------



## SandBuiltDreams (Nov 8, 2008)

donRyan said:


> Hi guys
> 
> There's been quite a few threads lately about the debt crisis. I was wondering if the slowing down of the economy in Australia will have any bearing on the time for processing visa applications.
> 
> ...


My future employer applied for my Visa on 11 October, and it was approved 19 October. But they used a rather large law firm to do it. 

I don't know if that helped you or not.


----------



## daz181 (Sep 3, 2008)

Not good news on the construction front.. "Construction shrinks for eighth month in a row on economic woes". See link below..

Construction shrinks for eighth month in a row on economic woes | The Courier-Mail


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

SandBuiltDreams said:


> My future employer applied for my Visa on 11 October, and it was approved 19 October. But they used a rather large law firm to do it.
> 
> I don't know if that helped you or not.


Congratulations! That's definitely good news. Good luck on your move to Australia. Wish you all the best mate.


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hows markets for Siebel and Siebel Analytics related jobs in Australia.? Any clues? I checked in seek(dot)com(dot)au, seems there are lot of openings.


----------



## jen_mj12 (Jan 1, 2009)

hELLO Guys, Hello Parwez
I'm from Mauritius too and i'm new to this forum (i'm registered to another one but have been desperately looking for mauritians on the other one). from what i've understand you have lodge your application already. Did you seek the help of an agent ? i'm planning to apply for subclass 176 family sponsored this years
cheers

Jen_MJ12




donRyan said:


> Thanks Karen. That reply was most helpful. I've been through some of your posts on the state of the economy. It's true there's a lot of uncertainty around but Australia still seems relatively safe. The USA and UK seem to be hit harder.
> 
> Good shout about the property prices and low exchange rate. It's always better to look at the positive side. I've already opened an AUD account with the money I was keeping for the move and the low exchange rate allowed me to get much more for my money. So all is not gloom and doom with the financial crisis
> 
> ...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

It's going to come down to spending, Government, Corporate and Consumer. Right now alot of companies in AU are in quiet and hold mode. That means let's see what happens in the next few months. No large scale job losses but conservative in new hiring (so longer to find jobs). Wage growth should be low this year (if it grows at all). But no disasters at the moment. As for the report that was August sentiment (and that was definitely the doom and gloom peak in AU) and I think next few months may be a bit better.


----------



## kit25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am nurse and will be going to Australia late February 2008 to do my bridging course in Queensland for RN licensure. I don't have enough hospital experience but have been working as a nurse in telehealth for over 2 years now. I am curious if it would be a lot difficult for me to look for work. My visa (456) is only valid for 3 months and is allowed to convert to 457 if I'll be able to find an employer. Your insights will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

jen_mj12 said:


> hELLO Guys, Hello Parwez
> I'm from Mauritius too and i'm new to this forum (i'm registered to another one but have been desperately looking for mauritians on the other one). from what i've understand you have lodge your application already. Did you seek the help of an agent ? i'm planning to apply for subclass 176 family sponsored this years
> cheers
> 
> Jen_MJ12


Hi Jen,

I did the application on my own. It was straightforward for me for a 175 visa app. If you have any queries, do not hesitate to give me a shout. I'm sure if I can't help, someone on the forum will have the answer.
Good luck


----------



## jen_mj12 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello donryan
thanks for the help. where in australia are you living? since when have you left mauritius?
im planning to move to perth
jen




donRyan said:


> Hi Jen,
> 
> I did the application on my own. It was straightforward for me for a 175 visa app. If you have any queries, do not hesitate to give me a shout. I'm sure if I can't help, someone on the forum will have the answer.
> Good luck


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

marcusb said:


> Australian economy is following the same processes a little slower than UK / USA, but there is a downturn coming. Even though Aussie banks arent overexposed to risk and consumer debt isnt high:
> - the demand and prices for raw materials is slowing so the mining boom is less than expected.
> - everyone is losing money and confidence on the stockmarket and so spending less money
> - retail sales are down which is why rudd is trying to give people money to spend
> ...


there has been some major job losses here in Queensland two mines closed down in townsville just before Christmas and the rest of them are on tenterhooks and worried about how things will go. it also has had a effect on jobs here in Brisbane and sunshine coast for trades, my DH is a welder and no work at all. he is still in touch with some of the lads he worked with and they are all struggling to find work. we were thinking time of year just after Christmas and that. but most of the recruitment agents are saying the same thing last year they had more jobs than people to fill them now they have no work and loads of trades men on their books. 

did any one see this it was a bit before christmas, what do you think!
Anna Bligh urges Kevin Rudd to send foreign coal workers home | The Courier-Mail


----------



## ozmaniac (Dec 27, 2008)

kit25 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am nurse and will be going to Australia late February 2008 to do my bridging course in Queensland for RN licensure. I don't have enough hospital experience but have been working as a nurse in telehealth for over 2 years now. I am curious if it would be a lot difficult for me to look for work. My visa (456) is only valid for 3 months and is allowed to convert to 457 if I'll be able to find an employer. Your insights will be greatly appreciated.



Hi Kit,

You're fortunate to be in an employment sector that is still crying out for staff and I would be absolutely astonished if you have any trouble at all finding work. All of our governments are pouring money into hospitals in an effort to stem hospital waiting lists and it's the shortage of staff that's causing at least part of the problem. Private sector nursing is also strong as they have to compete with public hospitals for staff. I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

jen_mj12 said:


> Hello donryan
> thanks for the help. where in australia are you living? since when have you left mauritius?
> im planning to move to perth
> jen


Hi Jen,

I'm still in Mauritius. Applied in August 2008...now in limbo land... Waiting for a Case Officer to be assigned to my application.
Got a very good friend who's moved to Perth and he loves it there. He's already bought a house and is well settled there now.
When are you planning to apply? There might be some changes in the application that will come into effect mid-January. I'm sure there's a separate thread that discusses these changes. Might be worth a look...


----------

